# Electronic throttle hesitation



## sheldon (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a 06 gto its had what I would call a pretty signifigant hesitation from when you step on the gas to when the engine roars its not giving any codes. I tried cleaning the throttle and throttle body thats ok and is working fine. has anyone noticed that or had that issue resolved. I don't have anything to compare it to other than a 07- Z06 vette I was in drivers seat working the gas pedal. the electronic throttle on that was dead on just instantaneous response from pedal to engine. I'am not saying my $30 pontiac should be a $70 Z06. I just dont think its right or working properly.any help would be great thanks. Its the same cold or hot.6spd didn't know they made auto


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Is your GTO an auto?


----------



## sheldon (Feb 2, 2011)

6spd 24000 mi I cleaned throttle body again but sprayed a little white lith at hinge points of throttle it seems a little better it still seems off though sheldon


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

clean the maf also


----------



## sheldon (Feb 2, 2011)

Cleaned MAF sensor when I cleaned the throttle body & there is still hesitation. Maybe I should order electronic throttle for a same yr Z06 if it fits. I'm sure its cost prohibitive being an upgraded performance version Corvette. That alone makes it three times more at least.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Do you have anything you can monitor with? Maybe you're getting knock, maybe your throttle is not registering WOT. You really need something to monitor what's going on. If nothing else, take it for a tune before guessing at stuff.


----------



## boostinallovryou (Feb 20, 2011)

I have the exact same problem sheldon. I have an 06, manual, only 10k miles, and since the time I bought her she has had the same hesitation you described. It's like there is a lag between when the ecu registers throttle pedal movement, and when the ecu starts moving the throttle blade. Easiest way to explain it is the ECU is sampling to slowly. Nobody else has noticed? Snap the throttle and you will notice it's not crisp. Would love to know how to fix this.


----------



## sheldon (Feb 2, 2011)

How much is a tune & who does a good job ? I've seen a HP Tuners VCM Suite Tuning& Scanning Tool for around $500 would it be economical to buy one of these verses taking it in somewere. Is that a good brand tuner & or price or can anyone recomend something else I think if I take it in somewere its going to cost alot Im a old school mechanic never got into much of computer stuff for cars and Im a hack hunt n peck on my laptop sometimes wanting to just smash the thing! So are these tuners user friendly or what ? Boostinall I'll let ya know when I figure it out


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Mike_V said:


> Do you have anything you can monitor with? Maybe you're getting knock, maybe your throttle is not registering WOT. You really need something to monitor what's going on. If nothing else, take it for a tune before guessing at stuff.


You mean, have a look at live data. Even TPS can be off... if I remember correctly HPT registers stock TPS output some where beteween like ~6-88%, but the claim is that full 5 volt signal is a PCM reference to see if the circuit is working...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Not a 100% shure, I think the throttle response can be adjusted thru HPTuners. My wifes G8 is the same way with the delay. I've driven 6QTS11OZ's GTO and his throttle response is instantous.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The reponse on my 05 is instantaneous also as is was on the couple of other 05-06s I've driven. It's probably not a real common problem.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Not a 100% shure, I think the throttle response can be adjusted thru HPTuners. My wifes G8 is the same way with the delay. I've driven 6QTS11OZ's GTO and his throttle response is instantous.


Yes it can. I can't remember off the top of my head what it's called, but there is a way to set ratios between the ETC pedal PID and electronic throttle position. It's like the number one thing people complain about having to tune on ITBs with drive-by-wire.


----------



## sheldon (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tips I'm going to take it in to the Dealer for a tune early this week. They start at $100. to hook up n diagnose. That gets put towards any parts or adjustments. I will post what I find out.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I hate having a Cylon between myself and the throttle blade. My wife's G6 GTP does the same thing and when I drive it it makes me nuts. She says she doesn't notice it at all. I guess that's what happens after you've forgotten how nicely and simply a cable works.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

WOT? :lol:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











The main advantage to drive-by-wire is the elimination of IAC, and a cruise control module. There's some slight lag in my throttle response, but I always figured it's because I'm running a 100% MAF tune in forced open loop.

Man, I need to do some tuning again. I haven't even opened VCM editor since like August.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Oh, and as one that had the return springs break on old cars, I'm okay with the computer crap. Even with inner and outer springs - still had them break.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

sheldon said:


> Thanks for the tips I'm going to take it in to the Dealer for a tune early this week. They start at $100. to hook up n diagnose. That gets put towards any parts or adjustments. I will post what I find out.


Sorry to tell you this but the dealer might tell you its normal. I think this is done perposly for driveability. When the TB gets larger the throttle responce becomes quicker.


svede1212 said:


> I hate having a Cylon between myself and the throttle blade. My wife's G6 GTP does the same thing and when I drive it it makes me nuts. She says she doesn't notice it at all. I guess that's what happens after you've forgotten how nicely and simply a cable works.


Jerry you and I are in the same boat when used to driving a cable car to a electric car.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I couldn't tell a difference between the Ecotec (manual TB w/IAC) and the LS2 (DBW) in throttle response. People's perception, maybe? It's probably more noticeable in a car with a slushbox.


----------

